# Moving next year, anywhere to ride near Columbia, SC?



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey everybody, I got assigned to Drill Sergeant duty, so when I get home from Afghanistan Ill be relocating to Ft Jackson, SC.....anybody from that area got any info on atv parks near there, or any riding clubs?


----------

